# throwing away lasix, carafate, doxycycline, enalapril, rimadyl, ketoconazole, cerenia



## laff66 (May 29, 2009)

If anyone is convenient to Plano, and needs any of the following I am going to be throwing them away. Theyre all brand new but our dog didn't make it so we dont need them. 
Hopefully this doesn't violate some kind of DEA law as human meds would, but I'm not selling them or shipping them so PM or email me if interested.
Its quite obvious that with the level of knowledge on this forum I don't even need to say this, but heres my little disclaimer: Only given to someone with an identical prescription and dose.

Ketoconazole 200mg
Lasix 50mg 60 tabs
Rimadyl 100mg 4 tabs
Carafate 1Gm 10 tabs
Enalapril 20mg 30 tabs
Cerenia 160mg 3 tabs
Doxycycline 100mg 20 tabs


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You can also give them to a rescue or humane society.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't need your meds, but wanted to tell you I'm sorry for your loss. You evidently tried very hard for your pupper, I'm sure he knew how much you cared.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I have also donated meds to my vet who also acts as an emergency service - they give the meds to animals in need.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I just wanted to say I am sorry for your loss. I also have donated meds to vet offices and shelters and they were very grateful to get them.

Out of curiosity, what is Lasix used for in dogs? I know of the drug only because of its use with race horses to combat lung bleeding.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, I agree with Carol, see if there is a rescue near you, they could use them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I just wanted to say I am sorry for your loss. I also have donated meds to vet offices and shelters and they were very grateful to get them.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is Lasix used for in dogs? I know of the drug only because of its use with race horses to combat lung bleeding.


 
Lasix, a diuretic, is commonly used in dogs with congestive cardiomyopathy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

laff66 said:


> If anyone is convenient to Plano, and needs any of the following I am going to be throwing them away. Theyre all brand new but our dog didn't make it so we dont need them.
> Hopefully this doesn't violate some kind of DEA law as human meds would, but I'm not selling them or shipping them so PM or email me if interested.
> Its quite obvious that with the level of knowledge on this forum I don't even need to say this, but heres my little disclaimer: Only given to someone with an identical prescription and dose.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your loss. I would also suggest that the meds are donated back to a veterinarian.


----------



## laff66 (May 29, 2009)

I'll definitely get them to a rescue group. Good idea.

Lasix is the same as furosemide, or what a lot of elderly people with CHF call their "water pill." As someone else stated, its just a diuretic and pulls fluid out of the body.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss also. I think it's kind of you to want to donate your dogs meds. Something that never occurred to me when Sam passed. I flushed his pheno, when someone could have used it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When Buck died 2 years ag I had just gotten a bottle of 100 soloxine .8 JPD (mike)who lived in Chicago had both Payton and Jordon on this drug and hubby took the bottle up and gave it tyo Mike forhis dgs.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. When I've loss dogs in the past I took their med's back to the vet. Told him please give them to someone in need with little money to help their dog. I truly believe he did.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

www.goldenretrievers.org
If the idea of donating to a rescue is appealing to you, call the information line or email the group. There are several volunteers in the Plano area that can pick them up and use them for the foster dogs that come into the rescue program with a veterinarian's authorization. The meds on your list will save a rescue hundreds of dollars in treating foster dogs. 
If you don't get a response in a week send me a private message and I'll try to find someone to contact you about them based on where you live in Plano. Things are crazy now in rescues due to the annual summer dumping season of dogs being dumped and sometimes it takes some time for the volunteers manning the information lines to get back with people.
I am also so sorry for your loss-donating these meds in your precious dog's name is a wonderful way to memorialize his life and help another golden in need. We did the same thing after losing our golden a few years ago and it gave us some comfort to know another golden in the rescue was having a day without as much pain because of the meds they received from our donation.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We are actually going to Plano on Sunday for a Mojito party. I checked with DH and we are willing to pick it up on our way to the party (if it is a convenient day/time for laff) and then I could get it to someone in the goldenretrievers.org rescue....


----------



## laff66 (May 29, 2009)

I sent an email today to a golden rescue group, but of course its only been a few hours so I haven't heard back. Belle's Mom if you have some connection to the group, that would be great. It might also save me trauma of delivering it in person and coming home with a herd of dogs. I don't think my wife is ready yet, so that might not be a great idea!

PM me and I'll get you my cell# or email


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom:
If you get them this weekend pm me and I will meet you somewhere in the neighborhood (or pick them up from you--pm me) and get them to the rescue group on 6/14 because I am attending a rescue function that afternoon with the people who can take the meds. 
Laff66- would you like a donation receipt? I put one together for non-cash items last year and will get one to you if you like.


----------



## laff66 (May 29, 2009)

a receipt wouldn't be necessary, thank you though.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you laff66 for considering donating to a rescue group. Your donation will help so many dogs. I think we have a very young golden with a serious congestive heart issue that will specifically benefit from one of the meds and of course we have permanent fosters who always are in need of thyroid, anti-inflammatories, etc. Many of our fosters come in with tick borne issues and the doxy can be used for them. My understanding is the rescue has a vet who keeps the donated medications and makes sure they are dosed and prescribed properly to the dogs that need them. Since my volunteering doesn't involve contact with the vets, I'm not exactly sure of the ins and outs.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss, what a nice thing to donate the meds.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry I am just responding.....I actually worked today instead of sneaking on the forum at work.

laff66 - I am not directly connected with the rescue, but am friends with DallasGold who is and could get them to her this coming week. I am not sure if you have heard from the resuce group yet so I just PMed you so you can let me know....I am still more than willing to get them on Sunday and deliver to DallasGold.....I can completely understand needing time to heal and not ready to be around a bunch of dogs yet.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear about losing your pup--I think it's wonderful that you are considering donating the rest of the meds to help other furkids. Bless you!

SJ


----------

